# Yamaha 800 series FG and FS acoustic guitars..Comments Please ...July UPDATE: I CAVED...NGD!



## greco

I recently tried a Yamaha FG 800 and was impressed. Please understand that this is a $300.00 (CDN...taxes in) guitar. I was impressed GIVEN the price point. 

I did some reading about them and found that Yamaha changed the neck profile and and the bracing and introduced these in 2016. Apparently they are also reasonably consistent with fit, finish, tone, etc. (as is somewhat typically seen with Yamaha).

The other thing is that they have the "concert" size (i.e., FS) and offer it in a tinted finish.
Yamaha - FS800 Acoustic Guitar - Small Body, Solid Spruce Top, Tinted Finish
I am looking for a similar guitar to my 70's FG 110-1 (which needs a neck reset) and this appeals to me. 

Any comments about the FG 800 or the FS 800 series? ...especially the FS 800.

Edit: A bit long...





Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty

Sounds great, especially for the money. If I NEEDED another...


----------



## Wooly

Yamaha guitars are quality made no matter what price point. I think the FS800 and FG800 both have solid tops. Yamaha's are good value for the dollar and one of the better brands in the price range you're looking.

I would have considered the FS800 but I prefer a wider nut.


----------



## Guncho

I don't think the new FG800 series are great guitars for the money I think they are great guitars period. As was the 700 series. When I was on the hunt for my new (rest of my life) guitar I tried probably 3/4 of the acoustics at L &M Burlington. I randomly picked up a 700 series FG and played it for a bit before looking at the price tag. In my head I thought "This sounds and feels like a $600-$700 guitar. Turned over the price tag, $249 or something? Impressed. Since buying my Martin D-18 I have been on the hunt for a guitar I would feel more comfortable bringing to a campfire jam and after trying many guitars have settled on the FG830 or maybe FG820. I'm just waiting to see if one comes up used if not I will buy new before summer.

Here's my top 5 under $1000 rated out of 5, 5 being the best
4.00 Yamaha FG830 $399
4.00 Simon & Patrick Showcase Mahogany $899
3.75 Sigma DM-18 $549.99
3.5 Martin DX1AE $779
3.25 Taylor 110e $779

So as you can see even if I had $1000 to spend I would still buy the FG830.

The 700 series sounded great and now with the scalloped bracing the 800 series sounds even better. It has this shimmery, chimey sound which is what I look for in an acoustic which is probably why I bought the D-18.


----------



## cboutilier

Yamaha is always my #1 choice for acoustics. I'd take one mid range Yammie over a pair of high end Taylors anyday.


----------



## greco

Guncho said:


> So as you can see even if I had $1000 to spend I would still buy the FG830.
> 
> The 700 series sounded great and now with the scalloped bracing the 800 series sounds even better. It has this shimmery, chimey sound which is what I look for in an acoustic which is probably why I bought the D-18.


WOW...Yamaha needs you in their advertising/marketing/sales department..LOL

Seriously now, thanks for the long and informative response. 

I am also waiting to try the new Taylor Academy series. It has a "concert" size body with an arm rest and is $755.00 CDN (taxes in) 









However, the FS 800 (tinted) certainly appeals to me visually. I like old looking acoustics.










This is my 70's FG 110-1


----------



## Guncho

I have an FG441S which is what I'm looking to replace for campfire jams.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I have had this FS720S for a few months and love it. 










I was also interested in getting an FS from the 800 series for the scalloped bracing. But I'm not even sure if it's that important as thousands of people have loved the 700 series for a long time without this bracing. In the end, I found a killer deal on this guitar, it was essentially untouched with a case, and couldn't pass it up. I would think the same would be true still today. The 800 serries would likely be substantially more difficult to find used than a 700. But new, it's a different story.


----------



## JHarasym

My favourite Yammies are the L series, of which I have two. Probably in your price range if you can find them used : Yamaha LS6 ARE Small Type Acoustic Guitar: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## Guncho

My understanding is the FG series is better for strumming and the L series are better for fingerpicking.


----------



## greco

JHarasym said:


> My favourite Yammies are the L series, of which I have two. Probably in your price range if you can find them used : Yamaha LS6 ARE Small Type Acoustic Guitar: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


I really want to like the L series as I have read such wonderful things about them. However, unfortunately, every L series guitar I have played to date has not impressed me. Possibly they all needed new strings (that would not surprise me at all) ...or I just haven't been lucky.


----------



## greco

The local L&M is bringing one of these in for me to try.

FS 800 (tinted)


----------



## Steadfastly

I tried out both of them about two months ago at our local L & M. I was very impressed with the sound and couldn't believe the sustain.


----------



## cboutilier

greco said:


> I really want to like the L series as I have read such wonderful things about them. However, unfortunately, every L series guitar I have played to date has not impressed me. Possibly they all needed new strings (that would not surprise me at all) ...or I just haven't been lucky.


I've only played one L series and it was great. Blew my FG401S out of the water


----------



## JHarasym

Guncho said:


> My understanding is the FG series is better for strumming and the L series are better for fingerpicking.


I wouldn't mind hearing them side-by-side. Since you're not far from Burlington, maybe we could do a taste test?


----------



## greco

Guncho said:


> My understanding is the FG series is better for strumming and the L series are better for fingerpicking.


Does this mean I need to tell Mrs. Greco that I now need TWO guitars?


----------



## greco

duplicate post


----------



## Guncho

JHarasym said:


> I wouldn't mind hearing them side-by-side. Since you're not far from Burlington, maybe we could do a taste test?


I haven't bought my new FG yet but when I do sure. L&M Burlington has both.


----------



## greco

I tried 3 different FS models yesterday at Sherwood Music and was a bit disappointed. Admittedly, I have been "building myself up" with excitement about these. Playing a $3,000.00 Hart (Hart Guitars) while I was there (after trying the Yamahas) certainly didn't help...LOL. Why do I do that to myself?

However, I then tried the FG 800 with the satin finish at L&M , Cambridge and it rang like a bell.

Oh well, I have the time to find one I like.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

greco said:


> Does this mean I need to tell Mrs. Greco that I now need TWO guitars?





greco said:


> duplicate post


Does this mean: two guitars x 2? 4 guitars? I like your style Greco.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> However, I then tried the FG 800 with the satin finish at L&M , Cambridge and* it rang like a bell.*


That is what I found too. I was quite impressed.


----------



## geetaruke

I have an FG800 that bought to have as a beater but it punches far above that title. Given it's awesome price, it's still my beater for now but sounds great. I also have an LS16 (since the L series guitars were brought into this convo) and it is far better than the FG. Not even in the same ballpark but that's to be expected given the specs on each instrument.


----------



## greco

geetaruke said:


> I also have an LS16 (since the L series guitars were brought into this convo) and it is far better than the FG. Not even in the same ballpark but that's to be expected given the specs on each instrument.


@geetaruke ...Your LS16 needed to be seen in this thread...beautiful!!


----------



## geetaruke

greco said:


> @geetaruke ...Your LS16 needed to be seen in this thread...beautiful!!
> View attachment 68121


Thank you


----------



## Scotty

Guncho said:


> My understanding is the FG series is better for strumming and the L series are better for fingerpicking.


Not trying to hijack your post Dave - just wanted to ask why one is better for fingerpicking...is one more sensitive and produce more volume?


----------



## greco

Scotty said:


> Not trying to hijack your post Dave - just wanted to ask why one is better for fingerpicking...is one more sensitive and produce more volume?


No problem at all. I'm curious about the answer/reasoning as well. 
I'm wondering if it has something to do (possibly in addition to your sensitivity>volume concept) with the string spacing at the bridge??


----------



## Robert1950

Dread sized guitars like the FG are always a little big and awkward for me. For me, fit, comfort, feel and playability always wins me over. I am willing to compromise on sound a bit if I am likely to pick up a guitar like the FS more often.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Robert1950 said:


> Dread sized guitars like the FG are always a little big and awkward for me. For me, fit, comfort, feel and playability always wins me over. I am willing to compromise on sound a bit if I am likely to pick up a guitar like the FS more often.


Same here. I had a dreadnought for many years and hardly used it. I recently bought a yamaha FS and can't put it down. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that I started playing guitar on a classical. But I'm also a small guy.


----------



## Guncho

Scotty said:


> Not trying to hijack your post Dave - just wanted to ask why one is better for fingerpicking...is one more sensitive and produce more volume?


From everything I've read my understanding it is the Engelmann spruce top vs the Sitka spruce top.


----------



## Robert1950

isoneedacoffee said:


> Same here. I had a dreadnought for many years and hardly used it. I recently bought a yamaha FS and can't put it down. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that I started playing guitar on a classical. But I'm also a small guy.


My first guitar was a Jumbo. Nice sound, good electronics, comfortable neck, but awkward. Sold it after 6 months. And I am *not* a small guy.


----------



## greco

greco said:


> The local L&M is bringing one of these in for me to try.
> 
> FS 800 (tinted)


I have been waiting since late February for this to arrive. I was informed by email on July 6th that it was at the store.

@Hamstrung and I saw the guitar briefly last evening and I decided to see if they would consider taking a Breedlove Passport series OM/SM guitar that I bought in a bit of an impulsive manner (i.e., "interesting" Kijiji sellers at a rather quick/rushed meeting in Tim Hortons) in for trade. The Breedlove was a very "warm" sounding guitar and was in very good condition...but I preferred the Yamaha's "brightness", neck and the aged look with the tinted top (OK what can I saw..I fall for things like looks/tints). 

Folks, remember, this is a $300.00 (taxes in) guitar...nothing amazing...but I like it.


----------



## vokey design

My wife has had this FG750 for around 10 years now I think. It has been a fantastic guitar, never had any issues whatsoever. As you can see it is rarely played though.


----------



## greco

Stunning looking guitar! The contrast between the dark neck and light body (flamed ...in addition!) is very classy and rich looking.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz

has anyone heard a bad Yamaha acoustic? They seem to last forever and they always sound great. I have an FG512ii (12 string) 30 something years old and it still sounds great, and the action is still decent as well.


----------



## tonewoody

knight_yyz said:


> has anyone heard a bad Yamaha acoustic? They seem to last forever and they always sound great. I have an FG512ii (12 string) 30 something years old and it still sounds great, and the action is still decent as well.


I am a fan of Yamaha guitars but I've heard a few that were rather uninspiring. I call it the 'cardboard factor'. When you dig, in the tone hits a wall and sounds like a cardboard box.


----------



## Guncho

Is there an official term for that? I call it "frapping out".


----------



## tonewoody

Guncho said:


> Is there an official term for that? I call it "frapping out".


Lamiyamiosis is the scientific classification...


----------



## Alan Jackman

greco said:


> I recently tried a Yamaha FG 800 and was impressed. Please understand that this is a $300.00 (CDN...taxes in) guitar. I was impressed GIVEN the price point.
> 
> I did some reading about them and found that Yamaha changed the neck profile and and the bracing and introduced these in 2016. Apparently they are also reasonably consistent with fit, finish, tone, etc. (as is somewhat typically seen with Yamaha).
> 
> The other thing is that they have the "concert" size (i.e., FS) and offer it in a tinted finish.
> Yamaha - FS800 Acoustic Guitar - Small Body, Solid Spruce Top, Tinted Finish
> I am looking for a similar guitar to my 70's FG 110-1 (which needs a neck reset) and this appeals to me.
> 
> Any comments about the FG 800 or the FS 800 series? ...especially the FS 800.
> 
> Edit: A bit long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I have had this guitar for over 4 years now and I never regretted paying a little over $300 for it. Awesome sound, great quality. FG800 is pure gold, I would recommend it.


----------



## Mooh

For me, Yamaha sometimes misses the mark aesthetically but rarely if ever tonally. I really liked the old logo with three tuning forks, the block letter corporate name is...well...a block letter corporate logo. Their apparent emphasis on solid tops and very high quality laminates at a great price is maybe the key to holding the market. In truth, great guitars that have tempted me many times. There was an LL hanging in the local mom'n'pop music shop that I liked to play...don't know why I never bought it. Frankly, their laminate back and sides would fool lots of the "only solid for me" folks.


----------



## Mooh

Oops, double post. Sorry!


----------



## Guncho

Still loving my FG830!

It's a great guitar for those situations where I'm not comfortable bringing my Martin D-18.

My guitars are:
Yamaha FG441S - Drunken barn jam
Yamaha FG830 - Civilized barn jam
Martin D-18 - Recording, rehearsal or live performance.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

greco said:


> I recently tried a Yamaha FG 800 and was impressed. Please understand that this is a $300.00 (CDN...taxes in) guitar. I was impressed GIVEN the price point.
> Dave


Regarding Yamaha, you never have to quantify the like of them to me. I have a couple and they are all excellent guitars, In a thread a while back I said I would rather sell my Martin DR before my L series. I stand by that.

C


----------



## Steadfastly

Cardamonfrost said:


> Regarding Yamaha, you never have to quantify the like of them to me. I have a couple and they are all excellent guitars, In a thread a while back I said I would rather sell my Martin DR before my L series. I stand by that.
> 
> C


I can see that. Quite a difference in tone between the two though. If I owned both, it would be a hard choice because of the difference. Both are excellent but different.


----------



## Blind Dog

I let the FG-331 go (from CGF classifieds) only because it was just too good an _affordable player's guitar_ to hoard.


----------



## Dorian2

My buddy's son has an FGX800C that I'm very familiar with. Great sounding and playing guitar. Surprisingly rich and warm sounding compared to some other Spruce tops I've tried out. Some of them still have issues with the neck though. Luckily not this one.


----------



## Greg Ellis

I've had an FG700MS for some years now, and I liked it so much that I went back (after 2 or 3 years) to buy another one to keep in an open tuning.

I found out that the FG700MS had been discontinued and replaced with the FG800M, so I bought that instead.

They are both amazing guitars, and I really appreciate Yamaha's knack for leaving out the bling and focusing on the truly important stuff, to keep the price down.

It's a good idea to play several examples before you buy. I found that there is a fair bit of variation from one to the next. I must have played a dozen examples before I bought the first one. None of them were really perfect, but some were definitely better than others. I don't think that is particularly surprising at this price point.

I'm still very happy with both of these guitars. You really can't beat Yamaha in this part of the market.


----------



## Guncho

Do you find the 800 has more bass? They scalloped the braces for the 800 series and I find that was the big difference.

I agree about trying a few. I tried three before picking one and it's great but not perfect. After two setups there's a bit of buzz if you dig in and a few upper frets on one of two strings sound a little dead.


----------



## Greg Ellis

Guncho said:


> Do you find the 800 has more bass? They scalloped the braces for the 800 series and I find that was the big difference.


They're both big booming dreadnoughts. They sound very similar to my ears. Remarkably dynamic too, very responsive to changes in pick attack.

Mostly I notice some difference in the neck profile - the 800 is thicker and more square - although this might be more about these specific examples than anything about the models in general.

I also notice the wear on the finish (on the neck) on the 700, since I've had it a lot longer and played it a ton more.


----------

